
Show HN: Placr – dope backgrounds for your video selfies - foka86
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/placr
======
foka86
Hey everyone!

Placr CEO here . We are launching an app (Placr) that uses neural networks to
change a background of your video selfies in real-time.

In Spring, 2016 we came out with an idea of a fun mobile app that would let
users to change backgrounds of their video selfies. We wanted to let people
place themselves wherever they want. As it often happens, it was just an idea
and nothing more.

2 years later, we decided to finally give it a go. We challenged ourselves to
ship it within a month. And after 4 weeks of hard work our MVP is here :).

If you are interested in trying it out please check out our ProductHunt page!
At the moment, Placr is one of the featured products of the day. Looking
forward to hearing your thoughts and feedback, and happy to answer any
questions.

Hope you'll like it!

